# 68 Lemans driver door stuck



## levilynch (Sep 28, 2020)

So I recently got the ignition fiasco sorted out and now what's giving me the most trouble is the driver side door not opening.

I'm currently in the process of taking off the door panel to better see but what's got me stumped is the handle that rolls the window up and down, particularly taking it off. I noticed on the lever to open the door there's a pin there but I didn't see anything like that for the window handle.

Also, for working on the inner workings of the driver door, should I keep the window in the up position or is it okay for it to be down?


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Should be c clips holding the handles. I removed them with a long screwdriver. The window I usually leave up to get access to the components in there


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

It’s easiest if you buy the clip removal tool. Also, it’s possible that the plastic broke on your door latch. It’s very difficult to get at it, but with time and patience you can work it out.


----------



## levilynch (Sep 28, 2020)

Old Man Taylor said:


> It’s easiest if you buy the clip removal tool. Also, it’s possible that the plastic broke on your door latch. It’s very difficult to get at it, but with time and patience you can work it out.


I've got the door handle off already it's just the lever that operates the window that I can't see what's holding it mostly because the base of the handle that covers the gear is of a large diameter and is slightly tapered in a cone shape. I just wanted to be sure that it's not something that I continually turn in order to twist off, or if I pull it off or if there's a pin holding it in.


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

I have found the trim removal tool (teeth headed down)needs to be aligned with the knob arm, the tool goes between the plastic and the arm and I give the tool a good smack and that usually breaks the clip free


----------



## levilynch (Sep 28, 2020)

I finally got the door panel off after fighting it for about an hour. Looking at the latching mechanism is difficult due to the plate that covers the majority of it. Is there a trick to getting it to disengage and or replaced so that the door can be opened?


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

here is a paddle that the door button pushes, there is a spring that pushes that paddle to rest it against the buttons end.(it breaks easy, and the paddle lays backward and will not let the door unlock)(been there done that). Push that paddle up to the buttons end(toward the back side of the outer skin). Then unlock the door ...not my picture found on forum


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

When I had that problem a piece of the plastic ramp broke off and got caught in the opening mechanism. A professional worked on it for a couple of hours to free it up. Then you've got to look for a knew door latch.


----------



## levilynch (Sep 28, 2020)

I believe the mechanism itself is all seized up. Right now it's too dark and cold to be messing with it so once I have time again I'll know what I'm dealing with.

*1969GPSJ *I take it that lever the door button pushes on is what releases the latch? or is it the part that the spring engages?


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

Yes ..that lever the door button pushes on is what releases the latch


----------

